# MS-271 + big bar



## mustash29 (Oct 13, 2018)

My 1st saw was a McCulloch 3200 14".  Loved that thing.

Then I was running a Crapsman / Remington 55cc 18" but Stihl full chisel chains killed it.

Now I have a MS-271 16" with regular & full chisel chains.  I have 20-ish dead oaks due to caterpillar damage that I need to deal with and am contemplating a bigger bar.  Stihl says 16-20" but I was wondering if a 24" would work ok with a 1/2 skip or full skip chisel.  Definitely want to keep the rpm up in the happy range.

???


----------



## JimBear (Oct 13, 2018)

I run a 18” bar on my 271 & I wouldn’t want to go any longer than. I don’t believe that even with the skip or 1/2 skip & 24” bar that 271 would be a very good option. Especially in oak I have heard of people using 20” bars on a 271 but I think that is oversized in my opinion. I run a 24” bar on my 440Mag & I think it’s a good match. That’s my $.02.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Oct 14, 2018)

a 24" on that 50cc saw would not keep it in the happy rpm range.  It will pull it, but you'll have to nurse it a bit, even with a skip chain.  You can do it if that's all you have, but it's going to be pretty slow going on big lumber like that.


----------



## kevin j (Oct 14, 2018)

of course it depends on how many trees you have but I would rent one for a day at Home Depot or look for a bigger size used.  or just cut from both sides if you only have a couple trees but I don’t think you’ll be happy with anything more than about 20 inches on that motor.
  Assuming you can find a longer bar in the small amount, you’re going to be putting a lot of stress in the bar mount area of the case also so be gentle if you go that route

and hard on clutch


----------



## Jazzberry (Oct 14, 2018)

My MS 360 was barely adequate for a 24" skip in softwood. Waste of time and money for a 271.


----------



## mustash29 (Oct 14, 2018)

Kind of what I figured I was going to hear.  16 will still cut 30 so I guess I'll just pick up another spare chain and call it a day.


----------



## jrems (Oct 14, 2018)

The smallest stihl that you could use a 24” on would be a ms360/361/362
A ms440 would be preferred for that size

If your looking for a bigger saw I have a few ms440/044 saws I have just rebuilt(split case,  new bearings, seals, piston/rings etc....) I’m in CT too


----------



## aaronk25 (Oct 15, 2018)

Ya the other problem you got is it’s hard to find a .325 chain made in that length, which is what your 271 has.   

I mean sure if you got long enough you could conceivably do a skip but boy you couldn’t lean on it at all, and the Oiler is non adjustable on the 271 and lube on a shorter chain is marginal.  
Now the good news is I cut 20 cords this summer with a 271 18” with the bar buried 70% of the time and it runs just as good now as it did before.   




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zack R (Oct 16, 2018)

mustash29 said:


> My 1st saw was a McCulloch 3200 14".  Loved that thing.
> 
> Then I was running a Crapsman / Remington 55cc 18" but Stihl full chisel chains killed it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a doable but tough job for the MS271. How big are the oaks you are dealing with? If you go with a bigger saw the MS271 will be great for backup and limbing work.


----------



## Tar12 (Oct 16, 2018)

Dont do it as you will have wasted your money...I have played that game and it resulted in utter disappointment.


----------



## JimBear (Oct 16, 2018)

Tar12 said:


> Dont do it as you will have wasted your money...I have played that game and it resulted in utter disappointment.


Not to derail this thread but how are you getting along with your new chain sharpener ?


----------



## Tar12 (Oct 16, 2018)

JimBear said:


> Not to derail this thread but how are you getting along with your new chain sharpener ?


Very well! I have been impressed with the performance of my chains! There has been a learning curve but I am getting a handle on it! I have sacrificed 2 chains and wheel playing with it but I learned from it..


----------



## mustash29 (Dec 16, 2018)

My 2 year old 16" has pleased me very well every time I picked it up.

But I also felt a little under gunned at times and always wanted a bigger brother.....

Not anymore.  Went window shopping at my local Ace Hardware yesterday and could not pass up the 50 bucks off sale price on a 20".

Thank you "Santa".


----------



## Tar12 (Dec 16, 2018)

mustash29 said:


> My 2 year old 16" has pleased me very well every time I picked it up.
> 
> But I also felt a little under gunned at times and always wanted a bigger brother.....
> 
> ...


You will really like that saw! I have a MS390 and have logged a lot of hours on that saw....love it! Enjoy your new saw!


----------



## vtwoodheater (Dec 19, 2018)

My saw has an 18" bar. What it came with from the dealer new.  Honestly I have never had to cut from the other side of anything.  
If I had to process 40" diameter logs for firewood I would probably quit.  I can come up with a hundred other ways to kick my own a**.


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2018)

Never had to come at one from both sides....with an 18”” bar?  Leave them baby trees alone...


----------



## vtwoodheater (Dec 20, 2018)

It's all good.  Biggest stuff I've had to buck up was maybe 28-30".  I don't have a log lifter on my splitter.  Just having to move that stuff around sucks.


----------

